
Computer Science courses with video lectures - yogeshp
https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-courses
======
grantlmiller
I can't say enough great things about the lectures on cs50.tv & cs75.tv. The
prof (David Malan) is engaging, all the materials are available (homework, TA
sessions, notes, slides, videos... everything). cs50 is particularly great for
those who don't have a CS background but are interested in understanding CS
principles from the ground up (vs trying to learn JS by doing a few
tutorials).

~~~
raphaelb
Thanks - I've just started watching cs50 and he is great.

I've been doing professional software development for 10 years but his
explanations finally made some very basic things click like they haven't ever
before.

~~~
et-al
Was there anything particular that jumped out? I skimmed over the first three
weeks but nothing caught my eye and my ADD kicked in. Going to check out CS75
now.

------
qntty
I'm currently working through CMU's 15-213. I highly recommend lectures 5-9
for anyone who never learned how processors handle functions calls on the
lowest level. Part of the effectiveness of the class is CMU's interface for
displaying the classes which is the best online class experience I've ever
encountered.

~~~
edge17
Did this course as a student. Highly suggest reading the text book, quite
literally has all the answers and explains everything very well.

------
willemmerson
Is there a similar list but _without_ video lectures?

~~~
mylesm
Here's a list with a mix of different kinds of courses:

[https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-
courses](https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-courses)

------
fooker
Putting Compilers with Programming languages and theoretical CS is probably
not a good idea.

The issues in compiler construction and optimization are orthogonal to those
observed in designing programming languages, type systems, theorem provers
etc.

Systems will be a better idea, or its own category.

------
mettamage
It even has distributed systems of the VU (in Amsterdam) on it! Man, this list
is comprehensive :O

For those that dont know: Maarten van Steen worked directly with Andy
Tanenbaum and IMO he was one of the best if not the best teachers at my uni.

There are many other universities on it as well that I normally don't see. It
would be amazing to see if more people have recommendations from lesser known
online courses.

------
douche
This list is awesome, and I hate to criticize. But it would be really nice if
there was just a little more metadata for each link to provide some extra
context.

Being on GitHub, this is probably a problem that could resolve itself with
some PRs.

------
rv11
Awesome!!

------
MexicanReformis
Unless you're naturally gifted in Mathematics it's difficult to obtain a BS in
CS.

~~~
fooker
As someone with a PhD in CS and working at one of the 'Big 4', I would like to
disagree with you!

I am still afraid of calculus..

The type of math you need for CS should not be too difficult after you get
some intuition in programming.

In combinatorics, for example, you just need a clear head to think through the
cases, just as you would do when writing a program.

~~~
bogomipz
Can you elaborate on which types of math you believe one needs for CS?

~~~
Spivak
I'm not the parent but here's my list.

* Discrete Mathematics

* Linear Algebra

* Combinatorics

* Number Theory

* Introductory Real Analysis or "Calculus 1"

* Probability Theory

* Statistics

This will prepare you to be a general purpose CS professional. Further
specialization will likely require some additional high level topics used in
your field.

~~~
mr_pink
Yeah, you can't do half of these without understanding Calculus.

~~~
fooker
Well, understanding calculus and being able to compute indefinite integrals or
solve differential equations analytically on paper are very different things.

